# Reef Raft Canada - 350 Pieces Aussie Acro Shipment Coming Soon



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

RR Canada is getting the ball rolling again!!!! 350 pcs of premium aussi acro coming soon.....

on the list;
- Ice Fire Echinata - 25 pcs @ $150 each
- Strawberry Shortcake Acro - 30 pcs @ $250 each
- regalar acro - $120 to 150 each

here are some photos provided by our supplier....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

They look okay.

What are the names of each if you wouldn't mind


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Well ... there goes the up coming paycheck ... 

Potentials ...These are my picks ...



Reef Raft said:


>


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Jay,
any fish or inverts in stock?
so glad you're back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

teemee said:


> Hi Jay,
> any fish or inverts in stock?
> so glad you're back!!!!!!!!!


we only have a handful of fairy wrasses as we speak, as per inverts we don't have any inverts in stock....

thanks for the warm welcome!!! see you in the store!!!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

SSC $225 each


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Well ... there goes the up coming paycheck ...
> 
> Potentials ...These are my picks ...


not if I go before you!


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

what it is on pics # 4


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

When is this shipment coming Jay? I need myself some Ice fire enchinata!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

was there today pick up some nice stuff. I need a bigger tank 

I went for the deals and bought other stuff, I could have spent a thousand dollars easy there. Everything i like was more than I can afford (talk myself into spending)


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Reef Raft said:


> we only have a handful of fairy wrasses as we speak, as per inverts we don't have any inverts in stock....
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome!!! see you in the store!!!


The fairy wrasses are gorgeous! I left with a pair.


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

deeznutz said:


> When is this shipment coming Jay? I need myself some Ice fire enchinata!


will let everyone know when the shipment is in....


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Jay got in some amazing colonies of turbinaria heronensis (hero coral)....a couple yellow ones and one darker piece. I asked if he'll chop frags and he said maybe lol

glad to see it here....it's verrrry uncommon at the moment. Acroholics might like it coz it branches.

RB articles


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Patwa said:


> Jay got in some amazing colonies of turbinaria heronensis (hero coral)....a couple yellow ones and one darker piece. I asked if he'll chop frags and he said maybe lol
> 
> glad to see it here....it's verrrry uncommon at the moment. Acroholics might like it coz it branches.
> 
> RB articles


Damnit ... now I gotta go check 'em out. Thanks Zach ...  thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

np!

I always have a blast looking through Jay's tanks......and yesterday was no exception! I noticed it and said, man, that's an odd-looking duncanopsammia colony, but then something clicked and I started to realize what it was!

in other news......Jay said he's gonna try and get that pink nepthea from Japan again (he got it once before)....but said it was pricey 

Pink Nepthea


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Zach ... I'm sure it's not $6K & pretty sure the Japanese Pink Nepthea collection can be "arranged" ...


----------

